# Bolens/Iseki



## Scot3

Greetings to all - I have a small place and have purchased a small tractor (Iseki TX 1300f ). Its in nice shape for its age ('79?) and runs well. I need a few small parts though, and am interested in locating a good used parts supplier. Are all the new Iseki parts from Honolulu only?


----------



## John-in-Ga

Scot3

First let me be the first to welcome you to the Tractor Forum. You will find many helpful people here. Unfortunately, I don’t know anything about Iseki tractors, sorry. Hopefully, someone will be along before long that has had some experience with your tractor. 

I did a little web search to see if I could find a picture of a tractor like yours. I haven’t been able to find a picture of a TX 1300f. However, I found a Web site (see below) which has pictures of several Iseki tractors. This company deals in your brand tractor as well as Yanmar. Are the two brands close enough that the parts will interchange? The company advertises on the web page that they sell parts, but the only parts I could find listed on the web page for Iseki was a manual. The manual is in Japanese but, the claim is the part numbers or in English and is useful when ordering parts??? A phone number and email address is given so, before you take off on a trip to Honolulu for parts you might give this company a ring. They are located in Texas and say they have dealers in Iowa, Alabama and more.

Hoye Tractor & Equipment  

:cpu:


----------



## Scot3

Hey John - Thanks for you response, I've been searching the net like a mad man and have seen the things you made mention of. My little tractor is (apparently) pretty old compared to what I'm seeing offered. One individual reported that he has been able to get everything he has needed so far from Rainbow Dist. in Honolulu and I have sent them an e-mail but have yet to get a reply. I spoke with a partsman in OK that is checking to see if he can get my parts but haven't heard back from him as of yet. Lots of manuals, filters, seats and such parts are available from numerous suppliers, but specific parts such as tie rod ends and shifter boots are a little harder to come by I guess. I'm not too worried right now as the little tractor runs like a top and only needs a few minor repairs to make it top notch. I'm more concerned about finding a good supplier for what I might need in the future if more srious repairs are necessary. Maybe a `79 Japanese tractor qualifies as antique or is that catagory just for the late great American mades?
P.S. My Iseki was imported and marketed by Bolens as a G154


----------



## John-in-Ga

Well I haven’t found any parts yet but I did find a picture of a tractor like yours. 

I’m not sure any ’79 tractor would qualify as an antique. Well, not in my book anyway, but then there are some who would say that the reason I feel this way is because I’m an antique. 

Sorry I haven’t been of more help. Good luck in your quest for parts.

<IMG SRC=http://img58.exs.cx/img58/2534/asiisekit1300fturf3ee.jpg>

:cpu:


----------



## guest2

Scot3
Welcome to TF!

You might want to try the bolens diesel (iseki) group on yahoo

Here's the link...
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensDieselClub/

And please don't be a stranger. Come back and let us know if you found what you were looking for.


----------



## guest2

Here's a G174 from that site. Looks a lot like yours.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4968>


----------



## Scot3

Hey thanks for the pics! I see the blue one has a mower deck under the chassis, how is that powered? Does it connect instead of my four wheel drive?


----------



## John-in-Ga

Scot3

As I said in my first post, “I don’t know anything about Iseki tractors”. In searching for a parts source, I finally ran across that picture and posted it with two thoughts in mind. One, to confirm that we are talking about the same tractor and, two, hoped maybe to generate a little interest in your parts problem. 

At least one thing worked, six chows furnished the yahoo link.

As far as how the mower deck is powered, does your tractor have the gearbox looking thing on the front like the tractors in both pictures? There seems to be a shaft out the front. Is there the same thing on the back side that would be an attachment point of the mower deck PTO? The area behind the “gearbox” in the picture is a little dark but, there appears to be a universal joint attached to the back side. This leads me to believe that is where to mower deck gets it’s power. Just a guess on my part.

:cpu:


----------



## Live Oak

I'm going to move this post over the the Bolens section so it will get more visibility and hopefully more members who may possibly own one of these machines to see.


----------



## Live Oak

I think John already posted a picture for the website but at least according to this website the Bolens G154 and the TX1300F are one in the same machine. 

ISEKI TX1300/TX1300F / Bolens G152/G154 

I take it that you had not luck finding G154 parts either?


----------



## Scot3

To John - No, I don't have a front PTO, I believe though the tractors in the two photos are both 2wd models, mine is a 4wd. I need to raise it up and look under.

To Cheif - No, I haven't had any luck with parts as of yet, but, as mentioned earlier, I did see a post somewhere that indicated Rainbow Dist. in Honolulu was a good source. They just haven't responded to my e mail yet. If I don't hear from them soon I'll get on the telephone. Finally, yes the TX1300f and the G154 are the same machine. Apparently Bolens imported them as the G154 but Iseki built them as the TX 1300f.


----------



## guest2

Scot3
Did you join the yahoo group?

Try emailing [email protected] He should be able to get you on the right track.

As far as I know that PTO you see on the front is an add-on. They show up every now and then on ebay.


----------



## Scot3

sixchows - Yes, I did join the yahoo group, thanks a load for the heads up. I'll be scouring their site soon for info and contacts. I'm a newby (if it isn't already obvious) to the tractor scene, and am currently thinking a compact tractor with an under chassis deck mower must have a pto output underneath. Correct ? If so, then maybe those components would interfere with the front wheel drive components, meaning 4wd and under chassis decks aren't compatible. So far all I've seen are 2wd with turf tires like the blue one in the pic that John-in-Ga sent me.


----------



## jmperlik

Hi Scot - I can supply parts for your tractor. In terms of a belly mower, you will need a Model 1308 Front PTO to drive any belly mower. There is no restrictions of belly mower with 4WD models.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Welcome to the forum Jim!

Do you work on, and deal with these tractors alot?


----------



## Scot3

Jim P - Thanks for the info on a belly mower , I'd love to have one on my tractor, but I've got a hunch that tracking one down, plus the front PTO, and any other parts required may be more difficult than buying a finish mower that tows behind.
As for the parts, you are already supplying me with a shift boot and tie rod end... hopefully you got the money order I sent last week. ( Scot3 is just my forum handle) Thanks again.


----------



## John-in-Ga

QUOTE]_Originally posted by Scot3 _
*Jim P - ………….. As for the parts, you are already supplying me with a shift boot and tie rod end... hopefully you got the money order I sent last week. ( Scot3 is just my forum handle) Thanks again. *[/QUOTE]

Well, we got off to a slow start on this one, but after getting a discussion going, Jmperlik jumped in and looks like Scot3 is going to get the parts he needed and a question or two answered in the bargain. 

Jmperlik, I haven’t welcomed you to the Tractor Forum so I’ll say welcome aboard and glad that you were able to help Scot3 with his parts quest. Hope you will decide to become a regular here. There maybe others who can use your help.


----------



## jmperlik

Ingersoll444 - well to answer your question: Yes and Yes!  I now own four (4) of these tough little tractors and have been stockpiling parts every since GardenWay (parent company of TroyBilt and who bought out Bolens) went bankrupt in August of 2001, in order to keep my "fleet" of tractor running. Since then I have been trying to find the cheapest route to get replacement parts and helping out other Bolens Iseki owners where possible.

I currently own and maintain:

- Bolens G152 (mowing and snowblowing platform)
- Bolens G174 (show tractor)
- Bolens H1502 TLB (tractor-loader-backhoe)
- Bolens H1704 (restoration project)

along quite a few attachments that they made for these size tractor.

Many thanks to all who have welcomed me to this new forum -- I recognize quite a few handles from the Bolens Yahoo clubs that I moderate. If anyone needs parts or attachment for their Bolens Isekis or even a tractor itself, don't be afraid to ask.

scot3 - Hi, I didn't put your handle together with the e-mail! Got your money order and your parts will be here soon.


----------



## Neil_nassau

HI and welcome.........the Iseki's are rare birds (especially down our way) but there seem to be several owners here. im sure they'll appreciate your help.


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by jmperlik _
> * I currently own and maintain:
> 
> - Bolens G152 (mowing and snowblowing platform)
> - Bolens G174 (show tractor)
> - Bolens H1502 TLB (tractor-loader-backhoe)
> - Bolens H1704 *


* 


Is the H1704 2 or 4 wheel drive.*


----------



## dixbutler

*Bolens G154*



jmperlik said:


> Hi Scot - I can supply parts for your tractor. In terms of a belly mower, you will need a Model 1308 Front PTO to drive any belly mower. There is no restrictions of belly mower with 4WD models.


Jim,
Do you still have the ability to supply any parts for these machines? Specifically a 1308 front PTO, and can you assist me in mounting a belly mower with no cables or hangers?


----------



## WillRob

Was reading your post about a fleet of Bolens/Iseki. I have a G152 and have it taken a part to replace the pilot bearing. How does that bearing stay in? I was able to get the part from Southern Global had installed it and ran it for a while it shifted great and then all of sudden back to the same gear grinding. I have since taken it apart again to see the bearing had slipped out of place. I have to be missing something here. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## deerhide

Live Oak said:


> I think John already posted a picture for the website but at least according to this website the Bolens G154 and the TX1300F are one in the same machine.
> 
> ISEKI TX1300/TX1300F / Bolens G152/G154
> 
> I take it that you had not luck finding G154 parts either?


The Bolen/Iseki model numbers 'told' the horsepower and if it was 2 or 4 wheel drive


----------



## bmaverick

This is such an old thread back to 2016.


----------

